# Flagstaff vs Cougar Xlite



## basehorhawk (Aug 28, 2011)

We are ready to upgrade from our 35 year old Prowler and looking to purchase a new travel trailer in the 28 - 30 ft range.  The big dilemma we are facing is do we go with something with bunk beds so that we don't have to constantly put the kids beds up and down.  The model we have come down to without the bunk beds is the 2011 Flagstaff FLT26RLSS and the one with bunk beds is the 2011 Cougar Xlite 26BHS.  I'm looking for a little feedback on these two models, or their manufacturers (Forest River vs Keystone) to help us make a decision - aside from the bunk bed issue.  Does any one have any experience with either of theses models?  How about the manufactures, does one have a reputation for better quality than the other?

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## try2findus (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Flagstaff vs Cougar Xlite

Welcome Jeff!  

Congratulations on your decision to upgrade!  

Sorry we have no knowledge of either of these models but maybe Ken (Grandview Trailer Sales) can offer you some sound advice.  

Post back and let us know what you decided on!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Flagstaff vs Cougar Xlite

You can search this forum about Forest River...all I gonna say.  I would take the Keystone anyday over the other.  
I actually have several models on my lot right now with dedicated bunk areas...if your near VA, let me know.


----------



## Triple E (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Flagstaff vs Cougar Xlite

Hello Jeff and welcome to RVUSA.  You can do a search on this site and read all that you need to know on the Forest River.  From what I have read and been told, the Forest River is nice to look at but not to own.  Especially when you have warranty issues.


----------



## basehorhawk (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Flagstaff vs Cougar Xlite

Thanks for all of the replies.

Ken - Unfortunately I'm out near Kansas City, and it seems like all of the dealers out here carry a lot of Forest River.  Whats your opinion of Keystone/Cougar?  Does it just look good next to Forest River or do they make a quality product?

Thanks again.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Flagstaff vs Cougar Xlite

Keystone Cougar will be a better trailer than the Flagstaff.  

Kansas City is only a 2 day drive, and then I could show you SunnyBrook....


----------



## shermankhel (Nov 13, 2011)

Sometimes up gradation cost you more because of inflation when you get away with old things.


----------

